# How Many Times a Day Do You Walk Your Dog?



## leesooim

Feel free to post distance/mileage, dog age and time spent walking if you wish! As for us, right now we're walking Sasha 2-3 times a day. 1 20-25 minute walk in the morning, 1 25-30 minute walk midday, and occasionally (not yet daily) 1 30-45 minute walk in the evening. She is just under 6 months old and my breeder has assured me walking her this often is fine since we do mostly have her walk on the grass as much as possible whenever we go!


----------



## Barkr

Average day more or less. Roxy is 16 months.
Morning 1 to 1.5 hours 3km-5km
Afternoon 30 minute play in the park
Evening 20 minute walk and a game of fetch or find the stick.

She is now on the injured list so walks have be suspended until she recovers :-( I guess I will have to get out the Wii Fit for myself because I can't stand her sad eyes when I leave for a walk or bike ride without her.


----------



## Megora

Once a day - about 45 minute walk (3 miles). 

If you are walking your puppy on grass - make sure it hasn't been treated with chemicals. Or keep that in mind.


----------



## Altairss

I go hiking around the back of my property twice a day with all three dogs loose they run and play thru our small back partially wooded partially cleared field while I walk the trails I made. We go twice a day 20-30 minutes at a time. Tink is turning 9 months in just a couple of days, Boots is 7 and Sparkles turns 9 next month. Its great exercise for us all.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Every day whether rain, snow or shine 3x a day. Never had a puppy but rescue/adopted 2,3, and 8yrs when I got them.

Morning, afternoon and evening distance/time spent varies with the seasons. Always average about 3 miles and 2 hours per day total.

The socialization, mental stimulation and training opportunities are great, but the best is just goofing off and relaxing. Stopping to enjoy the surroundings and have a good roll on the grass with my dog is just the best


----------



## Willow52

I have to say zero, we live on acreage sitting back from a narrow road with no sidewalks or street lights and people driving way too fast. Hank either goes out in the fenced backyard for potty breaks or in the large invisible fence enclosed area for exercise. Sometimes I take him on leash to collect the mail.

We just came in from playing ball, it has finally been dry enough to do some serious retrieving!


----------



## Jennifer1

Mine get a walk every night after work. Kenzie is at about 2.5 miles now and Guinness is a little shorter (old guy!) I walk them separately still since I'm still working with Kenzie and her obsessive greeting disorder.
Every other day in the morning (my non-running days) they get a quick walk as soon as I get out of bed.
On the weekends they get longer more leisurely walks with a stop at a local park for a short training session. When it's nice out (not too hot/not too cold) I'll take Kenzie up into the mountains on some of the nicer trails so she can sniff around a bit on a long lead.


----------



## kjohnstone82

1 hour in the morning 1 hour after work, the last two weeks as we have been off he has been having play sessions with his best buddy, so its been 2 hours of serious play time, which leads to a very happy and tired Jasper!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

2 walks/off-leash field/trail running sessions per day (with occasional lake swims included) for a total of 1.5 - 3 hrs.


----------



## Tuco

My girl friend walks tuco every day im not home about 1.5 miles at lunch. I walk tuco about half a mile at lunch, play fetch extensively with the chuckit for about 30 mins and take a 1 mile evening walk, on weekends and days off I often bring him to the dog park for 2-3 hours


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MomMom

My baby won't be coming home for 2 weeks. I had my MIL's Flat Coated Retriever for 6 weeks when she had a bypass and I just loved walking him! I can't wait until my baby is big enough and fully vax'd for some good walks! I have Fibromyalgia and it was the best thing for me. I got out for walks at least 4x's a day between walking my kids to and from school and just to get out when I was stiff. I need that extra motivation with the pain and I was doing so much better when he was here


----------



## dogloverforlife

Mostly chuckit sessions, about 15 minutes at a time. We hiked a few days in a row for an hour. Dogs are always ofg lead now since moving to the country.
9 year old spayed Brdr Coll and
2 year old intact Lab

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EquusAmor

unfortunately right now he doesn't get walked at all. we just moved into a house and are still getting it in order, but we do have a fenced in back yard so he gets to run around and play fetch all he wants so he is still getting some exercise.


----------



## laprincessa

I have a physical thing going on that isn't allowing me to walk Max at all. But we have plenty of land and room for him to run, so he's getting plenty of exercise.

I'm curious, though. I work part-time and I don't have three hours a day to spend walking with him, if I could. How do you guys manage to work, take care of your homes, and still spend all that time walking?


----------



## lgnutah

Twice a day, rarely miss a day. My husband tends to do longer walks than I do but I make Brooks run back and forth from the front of the house to the back of the house (I go through the house and open the other door and call for him) every day on top of my shorter walk time.


----------



## bowdense

We walk our dogs at least twice a day. Each walk is between 30-45 minutes. On the weekends, like today, instead of their afternoon/evening walk we try to take them off leash on a hike at a nearby trail or the beach for an hour or so.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow normally goes for three walks a day. 

Morning: About an hour
Noonish: About half an hour
Evening: About an hour


----------



## Michele4

I do one 25 min walk a day but my dogs are always outside with me. We have Invisible fence and our property is off the main road with mostly woods around us, they are always playing outside when the weather is nice.


----------



## leesooim

laprincessa said:


> I have a physical thing going on that isn't allowing me to walk Max at all. But we have plenty of land and room for him to run, so he's getting plenty of exercise.
> 
> I'm curious, though. I work part-time and I don't have three hours a day to spend walking with him, if I could. How do you guys manage to work, take care of your homes, and still spend all that time walking?


We both work full time, and one of Sasha's walks is currently taken care of by our dog walker. My boyfriend takes her for a quick walk in the morning -- only 20-25 minutes tops. If I wanted to walk her in the morning, I would just readjust my schedule to get up at 5:15 and take her out. As for after work, I just work the time into my afternoon/evening to make sure she gets a longer 30-45 minute walk, especially now that the weather is finally getting nicer. I suppose it helps that I don't have any human children


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Not as often as I should, but we have started doing something fun in the back yard. I found a great ball launcher and I stand in the middle of the yard shooting off tennis balls for about 20 minutes twice a day in both directions so she runs the length of the yard back and forth and back and forth. She never brings back the balls but she gets some great exercise running and jumping over things in the yard and has a fun time. I know she is tired when she just won't chase them any more. We also walk her several times a week for 45 minutes after work.


----------



## leesooim

That sounds awesome, Tayla! I wish Sasha were "in" to retrieving, but she is only mildly interested. Outside there are so many other interesting things for a puppy to do other than chase balls, like eat grass, mud, sticks, empty walnut shells left by the squirrels and rocks, and of course, dig holes :doh:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Wyatt goes for a 30 minute morning run with hubby Mon-Fri. I take him on a 45 minute morning walk every Sat and Sun. So basically once a day.


----------



## Deber

2 a day, seperately cause they have such different temperments. Morning walk before work is more to get the blood going and starts off slow and lots of looking around but ends on a more lively note, then go to work, but dogs have large backyard to play in. Afternoon, longer walk, work on obedience, run after balls then finish our walk. Both seem tired when we get home and quickly eat and go to sleep. The only days we don't do this is if we have classes in the afternoon. Dogs are usually tired after a long class and all the mental stimuli they get.

On weekends we are at our country place where I take a long walk in the mornings, all dogs go and are off leash. We have runs, walks, swim time and they all come back tuckered out. Me too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

The older dog twice a day- morning and night. Mileage varies but usually about 2 to 3 miles, sometimes 4 in the mornings and 1 in the afternoon. 

The young one just got bumped up to two walks a day. I walk slower with him, but mainly because so many people stop us to visit with him. He gets about 2 miles in per day between the two walks. 

I walk them separately when hubby isn't able to walk with us, since we are in training mode with the puppy.


----------



## hannahwdel2101

I take Kie on 1/2 mile walks daily by herself, 1/2 mile with bear, then bear gets 1/2 mile by himself too. We also have average for them to run on and Bear is showing Kie the ropes to finding the good mud spots and hiding in the woods when they play hide-n-go seek. I'm so glad Bear likes Kie and Kie likes Bear!


----------

